# IUI on 18th Nov started bleeding on sat!!!!



## nuttyzoe (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys this is my first post so HI!!!!!!

We had IUI on the 18th November and I sud be doing a PT on saturday but started bleeding very lightly saturday just gone... but i am still bleeding today but its brown and only there on wiping!!! (sorry to be so crude) has anyone else had this?? I'm not sure if its an implantation bleed or my period I have no period signs but my periods are really irreg anyway and do what they want to.....  

Called the hosp, and they were no help!!!! feel like I'm on a production line!!!!!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nuttyzoe - Hi and Welcome, i'm not much help either as it could be either of what you are saying and i'm sorry the clinic wasn't any help. Please take it easy and lets hope it's not AF   . Try and stay possitive i know it's hard, good luck.


----------



## nuttyzoe (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks hun it didnt work!!! they wont see me now till jan!!! so frustrating, i have booked into see my consultant at my local hospital as dont think the IUI is going to work   so am trying to get my head around needing IVF and not being able to afford it xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh sorry Nuttyzoe    it's really tough, take care of yourself and see what happens in January. How many IUI's have you done if you don't mind me asking.
My first was BFN and my 2nd was abandoned but i am still hopeful but have to wait til Feb to go again. Please try to stay positive i'm sure we will get a BFP one day.    
Try to enjoy the Christmas and good luck for next year.


----------

